# Need new player for Tuesday night AIM game



## Vocenoctum (Aug 28, 2002)

I run a game on Tuesday nights, from 8PM to 11 PM EST. The game is played in an AIM chat room (which is free, and also accessible if you have AOL.)

Looking for a good reliable player.

Email Doriasmournfil@aol.com if you're interested.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 4, 2002)

Still looking.


----------



## Duskofdarkness (Sep 7, 2002)

i am DEFINATELY interested! i'm very dedicated, and tuesday nights are perfect for me, i don't have classes on wednesday, so it's perfect for me! hopefully yer still looking for a person  

PS- tried e-mailing you, but i keep getting the msgs back saying some sort of error lol


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 7, 2002)

I might have a player lined up, I'll let you know. If you can't email Doriasmournful@aol.com try me at vocenoctum@sluggy.net

Thanks.


----------

